# Tabitha and Jerry--One Year Later



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

My babies have grown up! It's bittersweet... They were so adorable as puppies.
They are incredible companions now. I am so blessed to have them.
I think there is a special closeness between them--probably because they are twins.
Here they are in October 2009 at 10 months old and then October 2010 at 22 months old:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwww what darling babies they were and ARE! I just love these two.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love them....I want to take them home!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! They could not be more beautiful, Therese! :love7:


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OHHH I love Tabitha and Jerry!! They have been our chi buddies for a long time They are both so adorable....Beautiful coat and colors!
Huggies from Darlene and the girls


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Beautiful Twins!*

They are so sweet and healthy looking too!
Kisses xoxo from Dahlia and long time no see!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They are so cute! I love their 'rich' coloring. Very cute indeed


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Stunning both of them !Should be models


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww it's so nice to see Tabitha and Jerry again! They were and are as beautiful as ever!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Therese! They are so beautiful. We have missed them. I could just eat them up!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous wee twins!
They get more beautiful everyday! x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

beautiful chis both, but you know jerry is special, hes biancas twin,
nice to see you her therese


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

They are so cute with the sweetest faces!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute Therese! They are darling.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yay my face twins are back!!!! I <3 these two


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Wonderful pics of the twins. Jerry looks none the worse after his tooth problems.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awww I missed Jerry and Tabitha where's ozzy?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

they are so darling... I have loved watching them Grow


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

They are precious!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O I love the "then and now" pics. I didnt realize they were twins! How neat. They both look beautiful, such shiny coats and darling faces.
Nice to see you back!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

They really are adorable Therese, a real credit to you x


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

They are just model specimens. Could NOT be cuter or more perfect looking. _*Love *_them!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful then..Beautiful now! :love1:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

the have surly lost the puppy look and are still as cute as ever


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They are precious and beautiful.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, I've missed seeing these two here on the board! They've really grown so much! Such gorgeous Chi Chi's they are. Just love them!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous - it's really interesting to see how their coats came in so full over the year


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh.....they are just as cute as they were as puppies!!! Their both sooo beautiful

Lori


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Truly two of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen. Their coats are amazing, they are just really special. Tricia and I still joke about wanting to kidnap them, for real!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Therese they are simply gorgeous chis! Everything about them is just perfect in 
everyway.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!!! Of course, I've always been a HUGE Tabitha and Jerry fan!! Lots of hugs and kisses to them both


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

aww boy they are so beautiful


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are just beautiful as always. I have missed them haven't seen you in awhile. I still think they should be little models. Just lovely.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww they are so sweet I just love their fur they look so cuddly.


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

i saw them on your sig yesterday and i had to comment... your dogs are absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww beautiful babies.


----------



## one1day (Nov 9, 2010)

Beautiful! I want one!


----------

